# Newly washed with new Toys



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

It's been awhile since I posted pics of my car, I think last year or something. Anyways, I've added a few things here and there and thought I'd share.

Note that I built this car for myself, I started off doing the autoX thing, then did drag racing then decided on the show side but went back to some race stuff and decided on my own happy medium. So, thus far this is culmination for me of both show and go. 

Comments welcome and new mods are alway happening. Yes I drive the car thus it isn't the cleanest on the inside.

On to the pics:

Put new wheels on. 17" Enkei EVO5's in Hyper black.









New Lucino Grill and Eyelids. The color difference is because I rattle canned them for now.

















Went with a different offset with these wheels, +42









Depending on the angle the wheels look black, grey or even silver.









I now have a Sparco Mugello Wheel with NRG Quick release. It's a nice security feature although I do feel weird carrying it into work with me sometimes. Also mounted the SAFCII.









The interior has been wrapped in Sparco Fabric including the door inserts and part of the dash.









The stereo has been given a working over. Before you critisize how much weight is added, I don't race anymore and I always wanted a really nicely installed, clean setup without being overdone. So here it is. All fiberglass and wrapped in Sparco Fabric as well

































and Finally, the cockpit at night

















Hope you guys like, I think I've only had one other member on this forum actually go for a ride with me and he seemed to have a good impression of everything.

As for new stuff under the hood: I'm now running full 3" turbo back, 38MM tial wastegate and open atmosphere dump, which is really loud and cool at the same time.

Thanks
MattB.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

OMG that's hot!!! Thats what I want my car to look like!!!


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

NICE matt! your car is one of the ones that have inspired me when I first got my sentra... simply clean and beautiful 

im digging your new choice of wheels as well as your stereo setup

may I suggest crystal clear headlights and corners but still great nonetheless!


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Eventually I'll do the crystals but I'm holding out for Liuspeed and his dual HID setup to see if that's going to be feasable.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

what bar do you use for your harness's? or is that something else that im mistaking it for?

I've been wanting to change mine over to that type of setup but havent been able to find one made for our cars


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WATS THE FASTEST U'VE GONE WIT DA CAR? 
AGAIN BEAUTIFUL


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

1SentraBeast said:


> B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WATS THE FASTEST U'VE GONE WIT DA CAR?
> AGAIN BEAUTIFUL


is this a real question? the car goes the speed limit :fluffy: 

The harness bar is from a 2 door prelude that was modified.

done by www.cascadeautosport.com a local rally fab shop.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Clean. That's the second clean cut, awesome looking, sweet ride I've seen this month. IS the front grill frame a different white? It looks a little off white.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

ASsman said:


> Clean. That's the second clean cut, awesome looking, sweet ride I've seen this month. IS the front grill frame a different white? It looks a little off white.



actually it's the eyelids that are the offwhite as they were rattlecanned but being painted body color soon


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sweet choice of wheel and color. They look tight on your car. 

Your stereo install is clean as hell and looks slick in the Sparco black fabric. I'm jealous of those Butler tube amps. It's gotta sound as clean as it looks.

I personally like all the changes you made and am also working on a revised set-up for my 200 myself. Very nice work. Keep it up.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

looks amazing, lovin' the lucino grille


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I really like it..it has a nice, clean look to it. Keep it up. :thumbup:


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome car!!! I love it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

Very Cool! :cheers:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Very well done. Nice and clean. I like.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks everyone


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> Thanks everyone


love that logo shot :thumbup:


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

absolutely beautiful........ speechless.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

THE SEX IS YOUR CAR :thumbup:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

:idhitit: very nice... the trunk neons are a little much, but other than that... flawless. There's nothing wrong with more weight as long as you can compensate for it with your driving. :thumbup:


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

not neon's...led's. I'm a :loser:


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

That SE is just plain and simply HOT!!!! :thumbup: :fluffy: :hal: :cheers: 

Representing the SE's


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Very impressive. Gotta love the white.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> .



Now thats the Gtr front end right?


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

yeah, before stillen went and molested it by making it a 'Big Mouth'. I think you can still get this same one through Erebuni though.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> yeah, before stillen went and molested it by making it a 'Big Mouth'. I think you can still get this same one through Erebuni though.



And its poly right? Cause thats what I'm looking into getting. I don't want to deal with that whole fiberglass b.s


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

yes it's poly, very durable, I hit a tire in the middle of the freeway going 80 and all it took was some googone to remove the black and it was all good.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good as usual. Install looks killer, makes me miss my tube drivers! Are those the 11" or 11.75" brakes?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

the car looks awesome, now its time for the rear end!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Clean as always! Love it!!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1SentraBeast said:


> B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WATS THE FASTEST U'VE GONE WIT DA CAR?
> AGAIN BEAUTIFUL


Posts like this are generally frowned upon in the forum. Take it elsewhere! AND USE PROPER GRAMMAR!!!

BTW - DAMN clean car!!! HIGHLY detailed!!


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

looks really nice...on fire even


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just because we don't all have 300 bucks to put into Blitz gauges


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Greddy :thumbup:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

holy shit that car is amazing, HUGE props to you. nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very clean B14. I like it :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

since wes and i are apparantly the only oens in the thread that know what tube drivers are...i'm jealous. How are you liking the ID subs? I've got a single IDQ10 v.2 and i love it. Are those IDMAX's?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> since wes and i are apparantly the only oens in the thread that know what tube drivers are...i'm jealous. How are you liking the ID subs? I've got a single IDQ10 v.2 and i love it. Are those IDMAX's?


Yeah Yeah I very much miss my audio setup. I dig the install he has too. 

FWIW would either of you be interested in an amp rack for a B14? Not to hijcak but most people could care less and you two def. have higher end taste. I have a rack that I designed for a B14. If you fold down the rear seats it is a fiberglass "dish" that flows around the cut out and has an amp baffle glassed in. I built it for my McIntosh MC443M but other amps could be used with another baffle.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> since wes and i are apparantly the only oens in the thread that know what tube drivers are...i'm jealous.


Not necessarily. (check post #10) :banana: :banana: 

I can definitely appreciate the Butler tube amps, and have installed a few. Just haven't owned any of my own. I do have a 4 channel US Amps tube amp going in the Altima real soon though. Looking forward to that.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Not necessarily. (check post #10) :banana: :banana:
> 
> I can definitely appreciate the Butler tube amps, and have installed a few. Just haven't owned any of my own. I do have a 4 channel US Amps tube amp going in the Altima real soon though. Looking forward to that.


OOPS I know you know your stuff, I didn't mean to exclude you!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> since wes and i are apparantly the only oens in the thread that know what tube drivers are...i'm jealous. How are you liking the ID subs? I've got a single IDQ10 v.2 and i love it. Are those IDMAX's?


And here I thought I was the only that had ID subs...










I love mine. :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow ruben, it looks like it came with those.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Yeah Yeah I very much miss my audio setup. I dig the install he has too.
> 
> FWIW would either of you be interested in an amp rack for a B14? Not to hijcak but most people could care less and you two def. have higher end taste. I have a rack that I designed for a B14. If you fold down the rear seats it is a fiberglass "dish" that flows around the cut out and has an amp baffle glassed in. I built it for my McIntosh MC443M but other amps could be used with another baffle.



Do you have pics of it Wes?


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Yes those are the IDMAX 10's. They hammer when I want them too and play very musically as well. They respond very nice to whatever that are dished.

I'm running one butler 475 to each 10 and then using another 475 to run the mids. Some people weren't so keen on my using tube amps to power the subs but the do just fine and sound amazing. Plus the look of 3 of those amps in the back is just cool to me.

Here's a list of my audio stuff

HU: Kenwood KVT910DVD
Audio Control DDC Digital Dash Control
Audio Control DQS Digital EQ
Audio Control DXT Digital Crossover
Aura Front Separates (ID compression horns and drivers)
Kenwood Rear Coaxials, these will be removed with the ID's go in
2 10" IDMAX Subs
3 Butler 475 Tube Driver Blue Amps
35 Farad Supercap
All Stinger Wiring
All Fiberglassed in the trunk

Thanks for the compliments on the stereo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your car is an inspirarion to us all.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> Do you have pics of it Wes?


I will start a thread in the audio section.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

*new pics taken by someone who knows how*

These are from the shoot of my car for the next edition of tunerzine.com's online magazine.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

man those rims are yummy.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Still looking good Matt. You got a shop lined up for paint work on your car? I work in Newcastle at Precision Autocraft if you might be interested.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

yeah i have someone that does my painting, I just redid the front bumper, rear bumper, sideskirts, mirrors and door moldings.

Now, if you guys do full repaints I may be interested later this year.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

We can do full repaints. PM me with info as to what you may be looking for. I can see what we can work out for ya. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

beautiful car


----------

